# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  ★ AmuliusRSPS | Ironman | Unique features | Stable Economy and much more! ★

## amuliuspvp

Website: AmuliusRSPS

Forums: AmuliusRSPS

Play: www.amuliusrsps.com/play







Why AmuliusRSPS?

Welcome to Amulius, we created this server in 26/09/2015 and we managed to hit around 60 players! This is an absolutely great achievement for the server & staff who have incredible experience in RSPS.

By now you are probably thinking why you should play on this server. Well, Amulius will offer you some quality gaming experience! We have many creative activities in the server & our developers are awesome and will absolutely deliver awesome updates and joy to the players.


I would first like to thank from the bottom of my hearts to all the people supporting this server! which are the players themselves and the amazing people who are able to donate and keep the server alive and running! We appreciate them very much, we wouldn't be here without them, so I would like to thank them very much, from me and the high staff team!

We also have our own community forums which you can check out here: Sign In - Amulius 317 | Community

This forum helps us to improve the server alot due to the fact that the players themselves get to give suggestions & feedback.





Server Features

- Real RS Grand Exchange
- Loyalty Points
- Fully working Bank Tabs!
- Bounty Hunter
- Ironman Mode
- Ultimate Ironman Mode
- Well of Goodwill
- Automatic Voting + Highscores
- Automatic Donations
- Fully working Clan Chat!
- Full Gambling + Full working Trivia system with points!
- Working Dungeons
- Runespan



Bosses:
- God Wars Dungeon
- Nex
- Corporeal Beast
- Tormented Demons
- Dagannoth Kings
- Slash Bash
- Nomad
- Pheonix
- Bandos Avatar
- Kalphite Queen
- King Black Dragon
- Chaos Elemental
- Frost Dragons
- Glacors

Minigames:
- Warriors Guild
- Pest Control
- Duel Arena
- Barrows
- Fight Cave
- Fight Pits
- Soul Wars

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumpppp looking for staff!

----------


## amuliuspvp

Cannonballs now have a required Smithing level of 35 to make
New items in the game. (Download the new client please)
Hiscores integrated with homepage
Infinitive run for everyone.
Farming patch growth error
Vote page integrated with homepage
Players online on homepage and world online/offline with amount of players
Friends login & logout display fixed
Summoning bug fixed
give master skillcapes to people who already have 200m xp
way of getting aramdyl crossbow, and 200m capes.
Lottery working
Ironman drop fixed
Enchant bolts fixed
Instead of it saying "globalchat" when you yell, it will now say ur rank
Fixed the multi-icon whilst doing barrows (it would draw over the killcount interface!).
When new players join - it will basically say something in the world message.
Hiscores reseted

----------


## amuliuspvp

Update log:
Improved combat system
Interface when attacking NPC
Item definitions error occurred by character encodingi
Staking - full inventory bug fixed
Ice Strykewyrms are stronger
You can no longer rest while walking
Players will now drop their items upon death in GWD boss rooms
added slayer requirement to dark beasts
Hexcres & Focus sight will now go to your helmet slot and not weapon.
took away rocktails, sharks, ect. all the high level fish and make them fishable only
You can now make super restores.
More banking place
New rank system
Farming for plat + normal players broken
Fixed blurite ore at glacors (now mineable)
Animal bow - added range interface with correct female model
Double exp
Spirit shields wont drain for platinum and gold members
Added HP above heads (need to update client for that)
Clan chat error fixed
Interface bug fixed
Fixed herbs
Fixed nex map
Rings (i) are kept on death
Corrupt dragon spear needs to be fixed (Dropped by chaos elemental) once you have speced a player it has to freeze them for 12 seconds, reg spear does 6
Toggle music loading client
Removing snow and christmas shit
We've also added a update server. That means the cache size have been reduced from 170 MB to 11 MB.
Auto donator fixed
Top donator on the homepage
Livechat on the homepage has been fixed
New donator page
Fletching animation will now loop until logs used.
The money which you start with in dungeoneering has been doubled. The food in dungeoneering now heals a lot more than before.
warriors guild, you shouldn't get dragon defender instantly now (The dragon defender can be obtained first but if you get unlucky and don't get it as your first defender you'll have to work your way up)
Dropping a lazy cat as actual pet
Fixed yell (just for you wise :*)
Fixed anvil at smithing arena
Clipping system re-worked meaning warrior guild bug is fixed.
You can now sell noted items to the thieving shop for the same value.
Staffchat - new features

----------

